# Ferts HELP! A weekly dose?



## Glenda Steel (2 Jun 2016)

Tank details:
Fluval Edge 46 litre (12 Us gallons), no additional lighting no co2 but an E series Fluval heater

Plants:
Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cryptocoryne undalatus kasselman
Vallisneria (not sure which one)
Annubias barteri nana bonsai x 2 attached to the wood
Cypress helfri
Microsorum pteropus narrow
Taxiphyllum flame (moss)
Vesicularia christmas (moss)

Inhabitants:
Danio erythromicron - Celestichthys erythromicron
Red cherry shrimp - _Neocaridina Heteropoda var. Red_
Amano shrimp - _Caridina multidentata_

I'm looking for a suitable fert' for the above tank/plants that will be non-harmful to shrimp but that can be given once a week (or automated) rather than daily.  I have been using a daily dose of Tropica Premium which has produced very vigorous growth (too much in some cases!) but need to find something for periods when we are away (holidays etc).  

I've recently tried using the above in a larger dose only twice a week and the plants are now suffering badly.  Has anyone tried the Dennerle Dosator and would it be suitable for our size of tank?


----------



## ian_m (2 Jun 2016)

The Dosator might work.

Other way to do it is to add fert's before going away and reduce the light level and light time.

I have been away for over a week before on just dosing ferts and light on for 4 hours only. Plants not as green as when I went away, but quickly recovered once back to normal regime.


----------



## Glenda Steel (2 Jun 2016)

Once I get the plants back up to health again I'll have a test run, thanks Ian!  I must admit I would like to stick with Tropica as they seem to work well for everything in the tank.


----------



## Glenda Steel (2 Jun 2016)

ian_m said:


> The Dosator might work.


Ian, do you think it would over-dose(!) as it's for tank sizes of 50l upwards - our tank is 46l does this small amount matter?  I'm thinking that a constant supply of dosing like this may be better for our low tech tank and the shrimp/fish.


----------



## ian_m (2 Jun 2016)

If going away a week I wouldn't bother anything special, just turn lights down, as it is all low tech it will survive weeks before lack of fertilisation becomes an issue (rotting fish and shrimp poo will help).


----------



## Glenda Steel (2 Jun 2016)

Great thanks Ian!


----------

